# lionel atlantic 2-8-0 conversion



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

A while back I remember reading a forum where someone took a lionel atlantic and a aristo mikado and came up with a great looking 2-8-0.  I have finally secured all the parts and would like to get some advice from someone who has done this before i start.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Try under the Builder Logs section of this site. Second tab under features. Then look for Joel Miller's log and go from there. 

http://www.mylargescale.com/Features/BuildersLogs/tabid/66/EntryID/14/Default.aspx 

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

That article is building an atlantic out of a pacific? 

I do not remember the thread you mention, however, it makes sense, the PRR E6 and H8/9/10 shared boilers if memory serves....


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

That is correct Garrett. I have one of his pictures of the finished conversion but can not figure out how to post it.


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean like this one ?


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

While turning an old Lionel Atlantic into a Consolidation isn't a new idea, up until lately there really hasn't 
been much in the way of a suitable drive to make it practical though. Now that a drive is available from 
Aristo, and possibly Barry Olsen at BBT, its a very practical idea, especially if Ur into the Pennsy... 
The only remaining drawback, is that the engine screams Pennsy H-8-9-10 so loudly that it would be 
difficult to turn it into anything else... The Aristo mallet screams N&W Y-3, but N&W sold them to a lot 
of other roads, an its very easy to bash to a generic USRA mallet, I think it would be much more difficult to 
make the Lionel look like something else...
Paul R...


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

that is the picture. thanks. this looks pretty straight forward, however, has anyone done this that could offer me any tips before I get started? 
Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there any info on this conversion as I picked a Lionel Atlantic and really want to do this conversion

Thanks in Advance


----------



## itsmcgee (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/39287/view/topic/Default.aspx 
finished pics


----------



## Shawn Fields (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike for the Link and I shot you a response to your email. Thanks Again.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/39287/view/topic/Default.aspx Gotta activate them links


----------

